# Minnesota shows



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone know of any shows or swap meets in the twin cities area that are coming up?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Minnesota Train Shows*

Hey WC3026 here is a list of Minnesota Train Shows:
3/2/2013 **** Rapids,Mnn North Metro Model RR Club Flea Market 9-2pm
VFW **** Rapids Blvd. **** Rapids $5.00 entry

4/13/2013 Granite City Train Show National Guard Armory 1710 Veterans Dr. St. Cloud Mnn 10-3pm St. Cloud, Mnn

4/25-28/2013 Sn3 Symposium Bloomington,MN
4/27-28/2013 Title Town Train Show GB,Wis.(9-5 Sat.) (10-4 Sun) Shopko Hall across from Lambeau 1901 S. Onieda St. GB,Wis $7 entry(Good Show for both you and the family...especially with Packer Hall of Fame across the street at Lambeau Atrium

5/17-19 NMRA 1,000 Lakes Convention "Twin Rail 13" Bloomington,Mnn but you have to be a member of NMRA and its very pricey

5/11 State fair Grounds Minneapolis Mnn...HUGE good deals:thumbsup:

Oh you can punch up RailServe.com and get a schedule of events off of that too...lots of info:thumbsup:


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you Mac


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Can Do!!*



wc3026 said:


> Thank you Mac


No problem WC3026, Our kids go to school and live in the Twin Cities so every chance I get to check out Train stuff in the Cities is a plus....I check out Estate sales also...theres lots of them...but not all have train items..


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah i just made a 150 donation to scale model supply i mean purchase lol


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Land of Lost Trains!!*

Hey WC Have you checked out their Clearance section in the back....tons of decent/used stuff that gets dumped on them....lots of neat things for pickup!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

You forgot the *Great Mn Train Expo* on March 23/24 a the Eagan Civic Center. http://www.grvs.org/GMTE/index.html

It's the largest show in the local area with dealers from all over the midwest.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

How the heck did I miss that!! My wife has Spring break that week and I can get a Sunday off...could be a road trip to Eagan and Choo Choo Bob!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THEROCKLAKER.R. (Jan 2, 2013)

There is a show April 6th at Century college in White Bear Lake and a 2 day show April 20 and 21st in Randoplh.

I will have a table at St. Cloud my store is Almost Too Many Trains


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

THEROCKLAKE said:


> There is a show April 6th at Century college in White Bear Lake and a 2 day show April 20 and 21st in Randoplh.
> 
> I will have a table at St. Cloud my store is Almost Too Many Trains


Century College is a flea market.
GRVS will be at the following shows with layouts over the next couple months:
April 13, 2013 - Granite City Train Show - St Cloud, MN
April 13-14, 2013 - Happy Grandparents - Menomonie, WI
April 20-21, 2013 - Randolph Railroad Days - Randolph, MN
May 11, 2013 - Minnesota Fairgrounds Show * - St Paul

See GRVS Site for a list of shows we'll be at.


----------

